# Second YouTube



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Well with some help from fellow jocks I managed to download and edit a new video. Here it is. Remember my profession is "woodworker" not film maker. LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Not bad for an amateur… film maker that is… great work… and the cabinets… WOW


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

You need some music or something in the backround .


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I added music and it said it was pending. Not sure how long that takes.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I,ve thought about doing something similar in my yard with my birdhouses but i am no good when it comes to that stuff


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

When are you going to show a tour of your shop?
Btw beautiful work.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome job on the furniture and carvings!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nicely done Keith my friend.


----------



## Bensincali (Jan 19, 2011)

Great furniture! I checked out the site too. My only suggestions would be minor ones. The pieces are great, exceptional, but the background could be better. Maybe try taking the piece to a second location without the wood, the fence, grass, patio bricks, sprinkler heads etc. It distracts from the piece. Perhaps the beach, or even a painted or brick wall that would contrast with the stain. This way the center of the video would be the work, not the background. I found myself looking at the house and other things. Also, a cheap upgrade might be a tripod for the camera to ease the shaking? Good luck!


----------

